# feeding betta fry



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

obviously infusoria is recommended to feed the betta fry for the first two weeks, but other than using rotting lettuce , i heard that cooked rice can help make infosuria? is it true? if i put cooked rice in a jar of dechlorinated water and left it in the sun for 3 days, would it work the same way as the rotting lettuce? ive tried the lettuce part and it didnt work out as great as id hoped and im not sure if microworms are too big for betta fry still? my friend also breeds siamese fighters and she cooks rice and puts it in the tank with her siamese fighters, which she claims, makes microworms


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Infusoria, an Instant Live Food - TFH Magazine BlogInfusoria, an Instant Live Food » TFH Magazine BlogBlog Home | TFH Magazine Blog | TFH Magazine®


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Believe it or not the MWs are perfect sized for them. There are hardly every any so tiny that a smaller food is necessary. They do grow rather fast so be prepared to move up to larger foods.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i am very curious about microworms. i dont know if the petshop will have an existing culture which leads me to ask how i can start my own without the existing one? if it isnt possible i can make infusoria as a last resort food. anything that will feed the betta fry.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have walter worms which are similiar. I can send you a small starter for shipping if you wish. Also if you feel like trying them I can send some venegar eels as well. 

Most LFS wont sell live cultures save for blackworms. You can surely ask though you may luck up.


----------

